# A network error has occurred



## slckofit (Nov 25, 2015)

Partner app was working fine up until Sunday night when I tried opening the app I get a "A network error has occurred." message. Things seemed fine again the following day until I started driving for a couple hours on Tuesday. After coming back from a short break, the message reappeared and hasn't gone away since. I've done everything from turning off WiFi, data, clearing cache, Uninstaller and factory reseting my phone. I'm on Verizon with a Samsung Note 5.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

Been having same problem on this coast, but intermittently. Has prevented me starting and stopping lots of rides.


----------



## ipv321 (Jan 25, 2016)

This happened to me the other day. I had just accepted a ride, got this popup, then the screen went white and nothing I could do would change it. On my iphone6S Plus I held down the home and power key for a hard reboot (until the apple appears). When the phone came back up and I went to the Uber app miraculously there was my ride, still en route, and I was able to pick up the pax and complete the ride.


----------



## slckofit (Nov 25, 2015)

Turned out it was because Uber deactivated my account. They said my profile picture didn't match the picture they had on file. Then they said my picture was of poor quality which I don't understand because it's been my profile picture for over half a year now and it clearly showed my face as far as I can tell.


----------

